# Elite Kentucky Bluegrass



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

Where can I purchase Bluegrass Supreme contained 3 Elite blue grass varieties for low mow in Toronto, Canada. I called siteone, lawn life and they don't sell to the public.

Using for a heavy over-seeding in my front lawn.


----------



## Khy (Jul 27, 2018)

Try seedsuperstore.com or unitedseeds.com

This area of UnitedSeeds can be tough to navigate too (their site leaves some to be desired). But if you go to products and look at their KBG mixes you can go here https://unitedseeds.com/resources/ and click on it to get a PDF breakdown of the types of seed in the bag and it's pros/cons etc.


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

I might get this, any opinions on these varieties?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

canadian lawn said:


> Where can I purchase Bluegrass Supreme contained 3 Elite blue grass varieties for low mow in Toronto, Canada. I called siteone, lawn life and they don't sell to the public.
> 
> Using for a heavy over-seeding in my front lawn.


Oscturf.com
They are in Kitchener ON. You may be at a driving distance.
http://www.oscturf.com/Seed_SportsField.htm
Mixture No22


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks for the leads I'll check them out


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

Babameca said:


> canadian lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Where can I purchase Bluegrass Supreme contained 3 Elite blue grass varieties for low mow in Toronto, Canada. I called siteone, lawn life and they don't sell to the public.
> ...


Picked up 30lbs at $6.00/lb of the low mow mix you suggested, will be doing about 1000 sqft of just this mix and overseeeding 3500 sqft of rye KBG and tall fescue lawn


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

This is likely not what you want to hear, but seeding elite low grow cultivars into that existing mix of turf is a waste of money.

I know because I tried and regretted it.

If that's the lawn you want, you're better off doing a full reno next fall.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@@Sinclair I agree with you, but can you be more specific what exactly happened?

I am at a full reno (day 9 now), but am curious how 'bad' it is for overseeding.


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

Sinclair said:


> This is likely not what you want to hear, but seeding elite low grow cultivars into that existing mix of turf is a waste of money.
> 
> I know because I tried and regretted it.
> 
> If that's the lawn you want, you're better off doing a full reno next fall.


Why's that ?


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

Sinclair said:


> This is likely not what you want to hear, but seeding elite low grow cultivars into that existing mix of turf is a waste of money.
> 
> I know because I tried and regretted it.
> 
> If that's the lawn you want, you're better off doing a full reno next fall.


I read your entire lawn journal, I know now why you say that.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

@canadian lawn yes, it's all in there. The lawn just looked bad the next season. The regrets are wasted time and effort, and money on seed and water.


----------



## seiyafan (Apr 3, 2019)

You want uniformity, same color, same growth rate.


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

Has anyone seeded Everest Kentucky bluegrass in TN with good success?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Sinclair said:


> @canadian lawn yes, it's all in there. The lawn just looked bad the next season. The regrets are wasted time and effort, and money on seed and water.


Am I missing something...your lawn looked great, probably overcrowded, but that, I guess, was to be expected at 8lb/k .
I love your FAS stuff mi. I bought 5lbs of FeSO4.8H2O but now I know the missing part. Thanks for your journal.
Unfortunately I have to go w/o one . Too much 'heat' in my area...


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Nehf11 said:


> Has anyone seeded Everest Kentucky bluegrass in TN with good success?


I'm not sure if there are any members that have used everest in TN, but @social port has KBG and he is in TN. I'd think if you can grow one cultivar of KBG in TN you would be able to grow another.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Nehf11 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone seeded Everest Kentucky bluegrass in TN with good success?
> ...


Not exactly. Some KBG handles heat a lot better then others. Everest did rate good in the transition zone though in the NTEP tests. Actually scored better then Mazama. Appears to have good color and fine leaf size. It's not as drought resistant as some KBG but I think it will be ok. I almost bought the United Seeds KBG mix that has everest in it but decided to just go with Mazama monostand.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

ksturfguy said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > Nehf11 said:
> ...


True but I think that most of these newer elite bluegrass cultivar are all so good that they are fairly close in there disease resistance and ability to handle stresses. Some may be rated higher than others and rightfully so but I think it's still possible to grow a cultivar that's rated lower in drought resistance and heat tolerance in the transition zone.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Nehf11 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone seeded Everest Kentucky bluegrass in TN with good success?
> ...


@Nehf11, I am not familiar with Everest outside of its name. I do believe that it is a Compact Midnight type of bluegrass, so it is definitely in the right family for being a potential candidate for Tenn, IMO.
Currently, my Midnight is doing just fine considering that we are in the death throws of summer. The same is equally true of my mix of Mazama, Award, and NuGlade. I love them all.

As of right now, I would say that my bluegrass might actually be in slightly better shape than my TTTF. Compared to the TTTF, the bluegrass is thicker, is growing quickly, and, overall, looks less disgusted with the heat. There has been some disease on-and-off, but it has pulled through just fine.
All of that being said, the healthy parts of my TTTF are darker than my bluegrass right now. And I've given the bluegrass more water than the TTTF. Those are important considerations in weighing my assessment.

Also, if you are considering this cultivar with the plan to grow it this year, you don't have much time left.


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

I keep going back and forth. I already bought the hgt turf blue but when I saw connor ward put down Everest it got my thinking lol. My yard is fully killed and ready for seed. I will probably do another round of glyphosate in 2 weeks and then seed mid September.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

@Nehf11 just go with the HGT lol You already have it. I think it will be a good choice. You got 21k sqft so I'm sure you can find a spot for Everest next fall if your still curious lol.

Plus I want to see more samples of the HGT on here to see if it's something I'd be interested in or not haha


----------



## Nehf11 (Jun 25, 2019)

True...good point haha


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

So this is part of my backyard that has been killed with glyphosate 2 weeks ago, I just finished levelling today and adjusting sprinkler heads throughout my property. Tomorrow I will be seeding and adding starter fertilizer. I will post pics in a bit of something I will be applying and would like your opinions on if I should I apply or not.


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

These are the products that I will be applying. If you guys have suggestions please let me know


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@canadian lawn You have an arsenal!
Some prefer to put starter later on, even more so on KBG. On my current reno I just put some with the cocktail of Humic/Kelp/Micros blend 10 days after seed down. I could not resist longer :lol: Seed germination was just fine with none of those goodies.
B


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@canadian lawn I don't see any reason you can't put those products down at seed time. Just re check the labels to make sure none of them say not to apply at seeding.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2019)

You have some really good products to throw down.

Keep your watering on point, hit that balance where you keep the top layer of the soil moist without saturating or flooding the yard. Doesn't look like you have in-ground irrigation. I do expect a successful mission.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

You can do spot spray or blanket app of glyphosate on seed day to catch any stragglers.

It won't hurt the seeds.


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

Thank you guys for the tips and advice. I will post updates once I start seeing germination


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@canadian lawn, during my large reno in 2017, I used hydretain, humic acid, and seaweed extract a day or two before seeding. I went a little heavy in my application of the humic and seaweed. I don't know how much of an advantage those products gave me (I didn't have a control), but I was happy that I applied them and was also happy with the outcome. It was easy to keep the soil moist during the weeks of germination and establishment.

I would also like to second Sinclair's attention to the stragglers. Weeds that come up during your reno will spoil your party. Try to have as clean of a slate as possible.


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

So this morning I went out to see the condition of the Reno. Not sure if this is germination and time to apply fertilizer and my other products or should I hold back a few days more?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

This is indeed germination.

No fertilizer needed yet, just keep it damp.


----------



## seiyafan (Apr 3, 2019)

And avoid foot traffic for at least two weeks.


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

Gotcha, pretty fast germination for KBG. Happy I purchased a high quality cultivar


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

canadian lawn said:


> Gotcha, pretty fast germination for KBG. Happy I purchased a high quality cultivar


Looks like you still have plenty trying to find their way. Congrats on the babies!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@canad1an Nice start brother! In no time you will have some nice green hue. Hold on for another 10-14 days with good watering. Weather looks good too!


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

The sprinkler system helps out a lot . When I did my front yard Reno in spring I was manually watering 3500sqft. It was a struggle &#128514;. Can't wait to start giving it all the micros that I have.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Wow that's great! That was quick.


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

I need a lawn journal, more KBG germination today


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Looking good. Stay patient. Kbg is a process.


----------

